# New to forum



## Ruby (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, I came to your website about two months ago. My grandson is a mantis fanatic and wanted Orchids for his birthday. This is a great website and the only one that I have joined. I live in California where the weather is beautiful and warm. I have noticed today that there are some Orchis for sale by jplelito, do any of you know anything about him? I would really appreciate your input. I know that Yen Saw is great, but he doesn't have any right now. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome!

I don't know anything about jplelito, sorry.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome!

I've never heard of that guy either. But from breeder feedback, ( http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic...hlight=jplelito ) He seems trustworthy enough.

Also, if you are new to mantids, it would be best to get a few of them, since L1 and L2's die pretty easily, with seemingly no reason.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome, Ruby! I'm from CA too.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I did find the feedback very helpful.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello Ruby, Welcome !


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome. If any doubts order from Yen. I will have some orchid ooths sometime this fall.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello Ruby, how old is the grandson?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ruby (Aug 22, 2007)

He just turned 13. But believe me, he has done his homework on all kinds of bugs, but mantids are his favorite.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2007)

HAHA! nice  What city are you from? I'm from Cali also.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 22, 2007)

I am from Running Springs. It is a small community between Big Bear and Lake Arrowhead, in the San Bernardino Mountains (Southern California). It is beautiful up here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh! my sister lives up there!


----------



## Ruby (Aug 23, 2007)

The world really is a small place! What is her name? Maybe I know her.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 24, 2007)

> Hi, I came to your website about two months ago. My grandson is a mantis fanatic and wanted Orchids for his birthday. This is a great website and the only one that I have joined. I live in California where the weather is beautiful and warm. I have noticed today that there are some Orchis for sale by jplelito, do any of you know anything about him? I would really appreciate your input. I know that Yen Saw is great, but he doesn't have any right now. Thanks for your help in advance.


Hi Ruby, Jon (JPelito) is reliable you can order orchid mantis from him. I believe his orchid breeding stock was originally from me too and this is his new generation. I only have L1 nymphs right now but as these are my newbloodline i am keeping all of them right now. I will have more orchid nymphs available once my third generation hatching out hopefully by end of this month. Here is a pic of my newly hatched orchid newbloodline from wild collected female... glad to see them again!!


----------



## Ruby (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, I will order from Jon. But, keep me informed on how yours are doing. I think I read somewhere that you make a powder to coat the fruit flys or feeders with for better health. Can you tell me more about that?


----------

